# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Gesammelte Geschäftsideen
Viele Familien und Träumer suchen eine Geschäftsidee um in Thailand ihr Glück zu finden.
Ich finde, wir sollten die Aussteigerwelle unterstützen und hier Geschäftsideen sammeln und der Öffentlichkeit zugängig machen. 

Konkrete bis hin zu verrückte Geistesblitze dürfen hier ihren Weg finden.


Haut rein Jungs. Lasst eurer geschäftlichen Fantasie freien Lauf.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Mopedverleih, Waschsaloon, Fischteich    ::

----------

Wie wäre es mit einer lecker Dürüm, Kebab und Co Bude?




Von Krabi bis Phang Nga ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es schon ein solches Angebot gibt.
Um nicht nur die Touristen zu beglücken könnte man auch einen

- Thai Kebab Pet ( mit extra Thaichili )

oder

- Thai Muslim Kebab ( mit Hammelfleisch )

anbieten.

Isaan Dürüm wäre ( Wasserkäferfüllung ) sicher auch ein Hit.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Okay, gute Idee....

Ich habe schon immer von einem Erlebniss-Schwimmbad im Isaan geträumt.
Sowas mit langen Riesen-Rutschen und Wellenbad, vielleicht noch eine Saunalandschaft.
Auf jeden Fall aber mir Poolbar! 

Da das ganze ja ganz teuer ist, habe ich ncoh eine alternative....
Ein original italienisches Eiscafe in Patong auf Phuket! So mit selbstgemachter Eiscrem und leckerem Espresso...ich glaube sowas gibt es da auch nicht, nur dieser Häagen-Dazs-Scheiß!

Dritte alternative wäre in Bangkok eine Currywurstbude!
Also richtig gute Currywurst vom Rost.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn ich es mir richtig überlege
und das ist mir nich erst heute gekommen
will ich eigendlich nix in Thailand arbeiten

aus Faulheit, weil es zu warm ist
und dann dieser ganze Papierkrieg
nee lass ma

----------

Enrico und ich hatten schon mal drüber sinniert ein "Rund ums Grab Service" auf die Beine zu stellen.

- Sarg- und Urnenshop
- Aufbarungen
- Watmauer Reservierung
- Testamente
- Autopsie bei seltsamem Sterbeverhalten
- Überführung in die Heimat
- Regelung der Schriften etc,

Hauptsitz wäre wegen der Sterberate Pattaya.

Mögliche weitere Ableger:

- Bangkok - Tramaico
- Hua Hin - Ganz heißer Kundenwerber - Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Stimmt Stefan,
bei uns stirbt es sich sehr gut.
Aber seltsame Sterbefälle von Farangs werden eh in BKK aufgeschlitzt, oder habe ich da falsche Informationen? Also müsste dieser Geschäftszweig schon mal ausfallen.
Davon abgesehen habe ich wirklich einige gute Geschäftsmodelle, nur warum sollte ich die hier breittragen?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hab mal jemanden kennen gelernt 
der hat Nähe Korat eine Strumpffabrik aufgebaut. Damenstrümpfe, Socken usw.
mit Maschienen aus D. usw. der hat ständig einen deutschen Mechaniker
vor Ort. Hat sich von der Kohle dort hier in meiner Stadt ein Haus gekauft.
Hat aber Jahrzehnte Arbeit rein gesteckt. Und dauernd dieser Kampf...

----------


## Hua Hin

> ...hab mal jemanden kennen gelernt 
> der hat Nähe Korat eine Strumpffabrik aufgebaut. Damenstrümpfe, Socken usw.
> mit Maschienen aus D. usw. der hat ständig einen deutschen Mechaniker
> vor Ort. Hat sich von der Kohle dort hier in meiner Stadt ein Haus gekauft.
> Hat aber Jahrzehnte Arbeit rein gesteckt. Und dauernd dieser Kampf...


Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der bei den Investitionen und den geringen Gewinnspannen bei solcher Ware überhaupt überleben kann.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico und ich hatten schon mal drüber sinniert ein "Rund ums Grab Service" auf die Beine zu stellen.


Stimmt, davor hatten wir noch die getragenen Schlüpper   ::   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der bei den Investitionen und den geringen Gewinnspannen bei solcher Ware überhaupt überleben kann.
> 
> Gruss Alex


...doch, doch
der hat sich sogar zentnerschwere Ornamente aus Kalksandstein
im Container hier her geschifft
welche ich ihm an die Wand gebracht habe.
Kämpfende Efefanten und so...3 x 6 m

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der bei den Investitionen und den geringen Gewinnspannen bei solcher Ware überhaupt überleben kann.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Die Masse machts!

----------

Ein Schal-Shop, selbtgestricktes im hohen Norden, das wäre doch mal was. Mit Fach links für Thaifood und rechts fürs Händie.   ::

----------

Auf Phuket kamm mir mal der Sinn Eiswürfel in I-Form für Damen, Eiswürfel in T-Form für Toristen und J-Form für Besoffene direkt an den Thresen zu verkaufen, klappte nur bei den I´s, der Rest ist jeschmolzen. Also nicht so jut als Geschäftsidee.   ::

----------


## schiene

Ich würde Pattaya nen richtig gutes SM Studio aufmachen.

----------

> Ich würde Pattaya nen richtig gutes SM Studio aufmachen.


Ausreichend Vorkenntnisse?   ::

----------


## Erich

Elektroladen für deutsche Schalter, Steckdosen FI-Schalter etc. - das was es dort gibt ist doch allemal gut, über kurz oder lang die Bude warm abzureißen.

----------


## Enrico

Musste in HomePro in Korat zB. Iss auch nicht teuer dort an sich, aber Thais verbauen halt das billigste was es beim Elektrohändler auf dem Markt gibt.

----------


## Erich

> Musste in HomePro in Korat zB. Iss auch nicht teuer dort an sich, aber Thais verbauen halt das billigste was es beim Elektrohändler auf dem Markt gibt.


Ich hab in Korat Steckdosen von Panasonic gekauft und die sind ganz einfach Schrott und werden auch nicht lange halten - weil das Stecksystem an sich Schrott ist.

----------

Ernsthaft schiele ich auf Geschirrprodukte, besonders u.a. Tassen, Schüsseln und so. Auf Phuket sah ich mal originelle 0,3 L Tassen, der Griff waren Tierformen und Insektenformen, dazu hübsch Hand angemalt. Pro Tasse stolze 200 Baht für Farangs. Privat beichte mir der Händler, dat Zeug kommt aus Nordthailand, Einkaufspreis bei 100 Stück so um die 100 Baht, wenns stimmt. Punkt Ende, er wurde am Tach so 10-15 Tassen los. Gewinnspanne nicht schlecht. 

Jut. Dachte mir, als Nebenjeschäft, mal irgendwie deutsche Motive. Spinne ich mir durch den Kopf, was mit Porzellan im kleinen Stil zu machen.

----------

Also was mit Elektrozeug würde ich nicht anpacken. Auch nix mit Essen oder Autozubehör, seh keien Chance, da vernünftig mitzumischen. Der Preis muss stimmen, jeht es frühzeitig kaputt, meipenarei oder so.  ::

----------

In der heutigen Zeit mit Ozonloch und Dauerhitze wäre vielleicht ein Solarium in Patong das Richtige.
Gemäß dem Slogan: Kontrollierte Bräune gegen Hautkrebs.

----------

> In der heutigen Zeit mit Ozonloch und Dauerhitze wäre vielleicht ein Solarium in Patong das Richtig. Gemäß dem Slogan: Kontrollierte Bräune gegen Hautkrebs.


Da musste aber viel investieren. Dachste an ein Studio ?

----------

> In der heutigen Zeit mit Ozonloch und Dauerhitze wäre vielleicht ein Solarium in Patong das Richtig. Gemäß dem Slogan: Kontrollierte Bräune gegen Hautkrebs.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Da musste aber viel investieren. Dachste an ein Studio ?



Ein Happy-End unter der Höhensonne wäre doch mal etwas Neues, oder? 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Ich würde Pattaya nen richtig gutes SM Studio aufmachen.
> 
> 
> Ausreichend Vorkenntnisse?


jeder der mit einer Thai verheiratet ist muß maso sein oder extrem Dominant  ::

----------


## Erich

> Also was mit Elektrozeug würde ich nicht anpacken. Auch nix mit Essen oder Autozubehör, seh keien Chance, da vernünftig mitzumischen. Der Preis muss stimmen, jeht es frühzeitig kaputt, meipenarei oder so.


Eine ernsthafte Geschäftsidee schreibt doch hier eh keiner rein, aber man kann ja mal bissel theoretisieren  ::  

Ich bin Elektroingenieur, würde aber nicht im Traum daran denken, damit in Thailand ein Geschäft aufzumachen (aber mal so vor sich hingesponnen, würde sich bei entsprechendem Marketing bestimmt zahlungskräftige und sicherheitsbewusste Farang-Kundschaft freudig abzocken lassen - basieren nicht viele "Geschäftsideen" auf diesem Ansatz?)  ::

----------


## Enrico

> ... würde sich bei entsprechendem Marketing bestimmt zahlungskräftige und sicherheitsbewusste Farang-Kundschaft freudig abzocken lassen - basieren nicht viele "Geschäftsideen" auf diesem Ansatz?) ...


Sehr viele sogar, und warum soll man damit nicht Geld verdienen  ::

----------


## Robert

> Ich habe schon immer von einem Erlebniss-Schwimmbad im Isaan geträumt.
> Sowas mit langen Riesen-Rutschen und Wellenbad, vielleicht noch eine Saunalandschaft.
> Auf jeden Fall aber mir Poolbar!


Sowas steht jetzt neben dem Korat Zoo, haben die das hier evtl gelesen...

Meldung auf Manager.co.th

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ein grooser Pool mit Rutsche etc.war  jahrelang in Udon Thani auf dem Dach eines grossen Kaufhauses.
Schön war's, mit kalten Getränken und super Aussicht.
Wir sind immer hin mit der Kleinen damals als ich es mir noch erlauben konnte halbjährig dort zu sein. 
Kurz um , sie haben das später zu gemacht weil Niemand mehr hin ging...

----------


## Robert

Was kleineres gibt es auch immer noch in "The Mall" in Korat...

----------


## Hua Hin

Wenn dieses Thema einigermassen seriös angegangen werden sollte, gehört er sowieso in den 
Bereich "Member" verschoben.

Gruss Alex

----------

Ne Deutschschule in der Walking Street.
Als Bonus für den bestandenen A1Test gibt es für den Geschäftsinhaber ein Stößchen for free.

 ::

----------


## Erich

Da ich eh kein Geschäftsmann bin, eine Idee kam mir gerade noch: hab letzten Urlaub Süßigkeiten mitgenommen und dabei drauf geachtet, dass keine leichtschmelzenden Schokoladen etc. dabei sind. Also mal u.a. das da mitgenommen: wurden mit Begeisterung gefuttert - hätte ich nicht gedacht:

----------


## schiene

Ich kenne jemand welcher Stahlzäune und Tore entwirft,diese auf einer HP weltweit (auch über Geschäftsfreunde u.s.w.)anbietet und auch nach speziellen Wünschen und Vorstellungen in Thailand von 4 Angestellten herstellen läßt.Er verschifft diese in die Staaten,Europa und arab.Länder und kann davon sehr gut in Thailand leben.

----------

Da das Interesse an Katöys sehr hoch ist:

Als Travel Agent:

Katöys - die kennenlern' & liebhab' Tour!

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Äpfel und Limonen Händler!  ::  Die Gewinnspannen scheinen sich zu lohnen.

----------

Eine High-End-Pommesbude, natürlich nur da, wo sich die Langnasen tummeln.
Wenn ich hier sehe, wie lang die Schlangen davor in besten Lagen der Fußgängerzonen sind.
Also ganz ernst gemeint.

----------

